# Penny Markt Angelzubehör



## Torsten (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,bei Penny Markt gibt es wieder Angelzeug. ich kann nur sagen Schrott.....lasst die Hände von dem Zeug


----------



## luetjen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

welche marken sind das überhaupt??
Penny eigenbau?


----------



## Torsten (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



luetjen schrieb:


> welche marken sind das überhaupt??
> Penny eigenbau?


 
Ready2Fish

Premium

einfach Müll


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

inzwischen haben sich sowieso schon alle bei Lidl eingedeckt ... :m


----------



## Torsten (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



HD4ever schrieb:


> inzwischen haben sich sowieso schon alle bei Lidl eingedeckt ... :m


 

das können die gerne machen, nur dann darf ich nicht meckern wenn die Schrott gekauft haben. ich selber halte von den Angelsachen überhaupt nichts


----------



## Fanne (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

also bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt, bzw in Magdeburg gibts nichts von den sogenannten Angeboten !

Aus welcher Quelle beziehen sich deine Aussagen ?

gruss


----------



## BBMusic (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht und von Lidl Angelzubehör gekauft... alles Schrott... paar mal benutzt und schon fürn Ars**...

Ausser der E-Bissanzeiger taugt was


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

uuuh, da sind die hellseher wieder unterwegs! das zeug bei penny gibts lt. ihrer homepage doch erst ab nächste woche! 
und auch zum lidl-, aldi-, netto-, oder was auch immerzeug: jeder muß wissen, was er kauft und für angelanfänger, gelegenheitsangler und für leute, die nicht mehr geld haben, ist es durchaus ne alternative. 
und z.b. die taschen mit boxen und rutentaschen von lidl habe ich jetzt mehrere jahre im gebrauch und bin zufrieden mit.


----------



## Fanne (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> uuuh, da sind die hellseher wieder unterwegs! das zeug bei penny gibts lt. ihrer homepage doch erst ab nächste woche!
> und auch zum lidl-, aldi-, netto-, oder was auch immerzeug: jeder muß wissen, was er kauft und für angelanfänger, gelegenheitsangler und für leute, die nicht mehr geld haben, ist es durchaus ne alternative.
> und z.b. die taschen mit boxen und rutentaschen von lidl habe ich jetzt mehrere jahre im gebrauch und bin zufrieden mit.



|good:|good:


das sehe ich genau so !


----------



## Torsten (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Fanne schrieb:


> also bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt, bzw in Magdeburg gibts nichts von den sogenannten Angeboten !
> 
> Aus welcher Quelle beziehen sich deine Aussagen ?
> 
> gruss


 
ich selber habe das Angelzeug schon mal in meinen Händen gehabt, ich kann nur jeden empfählen lasst die Hände weg von dem Zeug. da kann man lieber auf dem Trödelmarkt Angeleug kaufen,denn da wird auch neu Ware,und auch Marken Ware angeboten


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

auf nem trödelmarkt werde ich wahrscheinlich jahrzehntelang gelagertes zeug bekommen und die markenware dürfte gefälscht sein! und noch mal, es wird keiner gezwungen, sich das zeug zu kaufen. geht doch einfach hin, schaut- und kauft nur, wenn ihr der meinung seid, es reicht euch. wenn ich mir ansehe, wieviel "markenware" ich bei verschiedenen händlern gekauft habe, die ich nach kurzem weggeschmissen habe... ( ich hatte bisher nur einen einzigen händler, bei dem ich nur beste qualität bekommen habe, aber ich kann es mir eben nicht immer leisten, nur bei ihm einzukaufen! )


----------



## FelixSch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Es gibt durchaus Sachen, die man nicht wirklich falsch machen kann. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an Erdspieße oder Köderboxen.
Und sogar Ruten können auch zweckdienlich sein, wenn man eben nicht allzuviel von seinem Gerät erwartet. Fürs simple Freizeit-Posenangeln... wieviel HiTech brauche ich denn da? Hält sich in Grenzen...


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ich hab auch was von Lidl !
absolut *keine *Beanstandung an den Rollen #d
und 2 Sets von den Ruten hab ich für meinen Lütten gakuft, für Anfänger auch klasse brauchbar


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich finde den Thread sehr luschtich. Da will uns der TS vor dem Angelzeuch von den Discountern  warnen, was ja vielleicht sehr löblich sein könnte.....???????

Aber viele hier haben mit bestimmten Artikeln sehr gute Erfahrungen bei den Discountern gemacht, und sollen sich nun hier rechtfertigen???? #d

Aus meiner Sicht ein Thread den die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## Fanne (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

bei vielen leuten sind diese  discounter sachen bestimmt nur schlecht weil keine Markennamen draufstehen .


----------



## PapaBear (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu schon im Lidl-Trööt gepostet und kann nur sagen Fanne - FelixSch und HD4ever haben Recht.


----------



## Torsten (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Fanne schrieb:


> bei vielen leuten sind diese discounter sachen bestimmt nur schlecht weil keine Markennamen draufstehen .


 
ich selber habe schon mitbekommen das sich Angler die sich im Discounter Anglelzeug zugelegt hatten am jammern waren. wie gesagt ich hatte das Zeug auch schon in meinen Händen und  halte nichts von allen dem :v


----------



## Gemini (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Das hatten wir zwar schon öfters aber nochmal... 

Fast alle grossen Discounter geben 3 Jahre Garantie, Ware kann mit Kassenschein im Garantiezeitraum generell ohne Wenn und Aber zurückgegeben werden. 

Die Ware von Aldi und Lidl ist so giftstoff-frei dass du statt an den Fingernägeln am Bissanzeiger kauen kannst wenn mal nichts beisst.

Ausserdem hat die Stiftung-Anglerboard relativ eindeutig bestätigt dass einige Lidl Angelartikel durchaus brauchbar sind, habe selber 4 Taschen von Lidl und die Bissanzeiger seit einer Weile im Einsatz.

Torsten, du bist doch derjenige der auch mal für einen schnöden Spinner gerne etwas mehr ausgibt, oder? In dem Fall geht nur von Meisterhand massgefertigte Tackle-Aufbewahrung, sonst passt das nicht.


----------



## Fanne (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

dennoch danke für den tipp, da kann ich kommende woche ja mal bei penny  vorbeischauen .


----------



## Boss007 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe eine frage ist der kescher gut


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

@torsten- dann kauf es doch einfach nicht!
viele leute, die es gekauft haben, sind zufrieden. genausowenig unzufrieden. aber die, die unzufrieden sind, hatten ansprüche, für die das zeug nicht konzipiert war. das discounterangelzeug zielt doch eher auf anfänger und gelegenheitsangler und für die reicht es meist. ( mein neffe angelt seit 5 jahren mit seinem aldizeug, aber er angelt eben nur 3- 4 mal im jahr und für norwegen bekommt er ausrüstung von mir)
schaut euch doch z.b. das pennytackle an. den sessel braucht kein mensch, aber wers mag...  die bißanzeiger der discounter haben in den letzten jahren fast nur gute bewertungen erhalten. die angelschnur, da sag ich nichts, da ich sie nicht gesehen habe, ich würde sie nicht kaufen, ohne einen reißtest zu machen, aber fürs einfache stippen dürfte sie reichen. die zubehörsetz würde ich als anfänger auf jeden fall nehmen. ich denke da nur an knicklichtposen aus dem fachgeschäft. jede 2. pose ist nach dem 2. schwungvollen auswerfen am oberen teil locker und muß nachgeklebt werden! da sind diese sets auch nicht schlechter, aber wesentlich günstiger. die telerute würde ich selbst wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen, aber für anfänger, gelegenheitsangler, leute, die 2- 3 mal jährlich in den forellenpuff gehen- warum nicht? wer diesen kescher am starkfließgewässer oder bei großfischen nutzen will, der ist selbst schuld. und die anderen angeln, da gilt das selbe wie bei der telerute.


----------



## Wolfsburger (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Habt ihr euch den ANGELAUFBLASSTUHL mal angesehen?
Sieht ja echt lustig aus.

Ist denn jemand hier im Board der sich so ein Ding anschaffen wird? :q

http://www.penny.de/index.php?id=9398&no_cache=1&tx_nxoffers_pi1[detail]=20761&cHash=f2824f9f51


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Also abends auf dem Steg in launiger Runde, wenn der Kasten eisgekühltes Bier, der Grill und der Partysalat mehr im Vordergrund steht, als das Angeln selber, dann sind diese Sessel wohl durchaus bequem...












...aber ich bleib dann doch lieber bei meinen Sitzgelegenheiten von Fox und Rive. #h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch den ANGELAUFBLASSTUHL mal angesehen?
> Sieht ja echt lustig aus.
> 
> Ist denn jemand hier im Board der sich so ein Ding anschaffen wird? :q
> ...




ideal für steinige und felsige steilufer #d


----------



## wusel345 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Der Angelstuhl ist heimtückisch. Der schwimmt doch sicherlich. Wenn du in dem einpennst und es kommt eine Riesenwelle oder plötzliches Hochwasser, dann findest dich mitten auf dem See, Fluss oder sonstwas wieder |supergri.

Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das er für Angler mit Hämorrhoiden klasse ist, da weich und nachgiebig :q:q:q.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ja und wenn nich kann man im winter immernoch damit rodeln :vik:


----------



## wusel345 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Boss007 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine frage ist der kescher gut


 
Hi Boss, als Friedfischkescher für Weißfische sicherlich zu gebrauchen. Bei Karpfen wäre ich schon skeptischer.


----------



## stroffel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich musste auch grinsen als ich den Sessel gesehen hab. Aufblasbar!!! Der mecht bei mir besstimmt schon im laufe des ersten angeltages bekanntscheft mit einem Haken und dann wars das! ;-)


----------



## stroffel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

... und 30 € für die Telerute find ich ganz schön Teuer! Dafür bekommt man wenn man sich ein bisschen umschaut richtig gute Carbon tele´s mit SIC ringen, Korkgriff etc...


----------



## linkspaddel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich kauf mir den Sessel, pack ihn in mein Gummiboot und angel dann schön im Halbliegen auf Dorsch und Hornhecht und so ..
Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus ;.-)


----------



## dpj_de (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi,
sobald ein Discounter Angelzeug im Angebot hat geht doch immer "das ist alles unbrauchbar"-Gerede los .... Gruscht kann man in jedem - auch im hochgelobten Fachgeschäft - Laden bekommen. Discounter nehmen ihre Ware bei einem Defkt 2 - 3 Jahre lang zurück - der "freundliche" Angelhändler wohl kaum so reibungslos. Ich bin Lidl-Taschen-Nutzer und sehr zufrieden damit. Also locker bleiben und sich das Zeug ansehen. - Wems taugt, der soll es sich kaufen - wem nicht - in Dtl gibt es keinen Kaufzwang.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



linkspaddel schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir den Sessel, pack ihn in mein Gummiboot und angel dann schön im Halbliegen auf Dorsch und Hornhecht und so ..
> Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus ;.-)


 
Vorsicht, auf Hornhecht wird gefährlich, dann haste vlt. bald nen kurzzeitturbojet. :vik:


----------



## wusel345 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Habe mir heute die Sachen bei uns im Pennymarkt mal angeschaut. Für den Gelegenheitsstipper sind die Ruten ok. Kescher für Weißfisch auch ok. Die große Angelbox könnte interessant sein, da sie doch einiges an GuFi´s, Spinner usw. enthält. Elektr. Bissanzeiger für Jungangler vielleicht empfehlenswert, da preislich nicht zu toppen. 

Für mich war leider nichts dabei.


----------



## supernanny (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Sachen bei uns im Pennymarkt mal angeschaut. Für den Gelegenheitsstipper sind die Ruten ok. Kescher für Weißfisch auch ok. Die große Angelbox könnte interessant sein, da sie doch einiges an GuFi´s, Spinner usw. enthält. Elektr. Bissanzeiger für Jungangler vielleicht empfehlenswert, da preislich nicht zu toppen.
> 
> Für mich war leider nichts dabei.



die grosse angelbox hab ich mir geholt, da sind einen ganze Menge brauchbare sahen dabei. Erstaunlich das Schrotblei ist die gute weiche Sorte und nicht das unbrauchbare harte was sonst in diesen kästen ist. Dafür ist die Bleidose nur halb gefüllt.


----------



## Bassey (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Joa, habe mir die Sachen auch mal angeschaut... Das "Profi" Spinfischerset mit 20-40g Rute fand ich lustig... Die Rute ist so dick wie meine Wallerspinrute mit bis zu 160g Wurfgewicht... Naja, nen Kescher habe ich mir mal mitgenommen (Für Zander auch okay) ...


----------



## Besorger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

die haben gute waller ruten und rollen


----------



## tino86 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe mir den Bissanzeiger bei Penny gekauft.
Unschlagbares Preisleistungsverhältnis!!!#6

Für das Geld echt Top, natürlich kann es mit einem Marken Bissanzeiger nicht mithalten!

Die Ruten und Rollen sind wirklich nur was für Gelegenheits- Angler.


----------



## strawinski (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

die rutentasche ist ok, die Knicklichter auch...der Rest, naja, für sontagsangler ists in Ordnung.....hab schon Leute beraten am Stand, die haben echt merkwürdige Fragen gestellt, also reine anfänger. aber die haben halt gekauft.


----------



## wusel345 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



tino86 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Bissanzeiger bei Penny gekauft.
> Unschlagbares Preisleistungsverhältnis!!!#6
> 
> Für das Geld echt Top, natürlich kann es mit einem Marken Bissanzeiger nicht mithalten!
> ...


 

Hi Tino,

es muss nicht immer das Teuerste sein (meine Meinung). Ich habe seit einigen Jahren zwei elektronische Bissanzeiger vom Raiffeisenmarkt, das Stück für 12,50€, die mir aber bisher noch jeden Biss angezeigt haben. Ich brauche keinen Funk, keine Sounderbox u.ä. Dafür investiere ich mein Geld lieber in gute Angelgerätschaften. Das ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## Bassey (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Besorger schrieb:


> die haben gute waller ruten und rollen



Aha |bigeyes


----------



## Pillhuhn (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



strawinski schrieb:


> die rutentasche ist ok, die Knicklichter auch...der Rest, naja, für sontagsangler ists in Ordnung.....hab schon Leute beraten am Stand, die haben echt merkwürdige Fragen gestellt, also reine anfänger. aber die haben halt gekauft.


wie Rutentaschen und Knicklichterbei Penny... Hatten wir in Hamburch nich!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Im Gegensatz zu dem Lidlangelzeug, bei dem wenigstens die Tasche, der Bissanzeiger, der Kescher, der Tripod usw. richtig brauchbar waren, konnte ich bei dem Penny Zeug nichts, aber auch gar nichts, brauchbares entdecken.#d


----------



## Balaton1980 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

habe ebenfalls nicht nur eine lidltasche zu hause stehen und ich muss sagen die dinger sowie knicklichter und kescher was für ihr geld taugen #6

die sachen bei penny würd ich ebenfalls als etwas schlechter einstufen. allerdings schließ ich mich der meinung an, dass das zeugs für wenigfischer bzw. anfänger absolut brauchbar und auch ausreichend ist.

liegt halt immer im auge des betrachters bzw. des konsumenten


----------



## Durstel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread sehr luschtich. Da will uns der TS vor dem Angelzeuch von den Discountern  warnen, was ja vielleicht sehr löblich sein könnte.....???????
> 
> Aber viele hier haben mit bestimmten Artikeln sehr gute Erfahrungen bei den Discountern gemacht, und sollen sich nun hier rechtfertigen???? #d
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ein Thread den die Welt nicht braucht.


Der Mann (Torsten) will auch mit ´ner Baitrunner Dropshoten.


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Also ich finde man kann die Sachen von Penny und so nehmen wenn ma sie gut pflegt halten sie sogar lange aber die Rollen und die Scchnur und noch nen par Sachen kann man von dort vergessen Wirbel und vllt. auch Kescher gehen aber noch habe nen Lidle der schon nen Jahr alt ist und er hat sehr gute Dienste bis jetzt geleistet und ist noch voll funktions bereit 

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Tauwurmbader (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi, eigentlich wollte ich mir bei Penny das Raubfisch Zubehör und die Knicklichter zulegen.

Was sagt ihr dazu???

Meine erste Angelausrüstung habe ich letztes Jahr bei Lidl gekauft. Und es hällt immer noch. 

Für mich als Einsteiger reicht es.

Danke 

Dirk


----------



## clipfisch07 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

warte noch etwas , dann hat LIDL auch wieder seine A. Angebote . Als Einsteiger, welches Du ja bist, kann ich Dir die eletr. Bissanzeiger empfehlen 9,99 mit Tasche, habe sie schon ca. 6 Jahre und das Dreibein für knapp 9.- Euro , beides ist noch Tip Top , machste nichts mit verkehrt #c.Der Bissanzeiger hat 3 Einstellungen
wegen Empfindlichkeit des Bisses und 3  Töne und natürlich Lautstärkenregler #6 . Kannst mir ja sagen , was Du machen wirst .Tschööööö

wolle #h


----------



## speedcore84 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hallo,
Hat jemand Ahnung von der Watthose? Schwitzt man sich da einen drin ab? Für 1 Euro mehr gibbet die auch von Behr.Allerdings selbe Material.

Gruss


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ich vermute mal, dass man in der von Beer für einen EURO mehr schwitzt
Gruß A.


----------



## hulkhomer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Die Tasche sieht aufgrund mancher Details (Nähte am Schulterpolster, seitliche, aufgesetzte Taschen, Fronttasche mit Sichtfeld für Adresse o.ä.) der vom Lidl zum verwechseln ähnlich (bis auf die Farbe). Und die Tasche ist ja im AB allseits beliebt und geschätzt  Wobei man wohl für den Unterschied im Preis, die Boxen nicht bekommt, die in der Lidl-Tasche schon drin sind.


----------



## Freund96 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hey Leute;

Ab wann gibt es den das Zeugs wieder bei Lidl, Aldi, und co.

Mein Onkel hat sich auch mal etwas da gekauft und das is noch immer gut

Gruß Johannes#h​


----------



## Tipp (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hey Leute;
> 
> Ab wann gibt es den das Zeugs wieder bei Lidl, Aldi, und co.
> 
> ...



Ich habe da auch schon einige ganz gute Sachen gekauft. Also bei Penny gibts die Sachen, zumindest hier in der Gegend ab Donnerstag. Wie es bei den anderen Discountern ist weiss ich grad nicht. Also ich werde mir da auf jeden fall die Knicklichter kaufen.
Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Ansonsten sollen die Sachen von Lidl, allerdings besser sein als die von Aldi. Das habe ich allerdings nur gehört und nicht selbst festgestellt.
Bei Ködern, Paternostern, Schnur, Ruten, etc. kaufe ich persönlich ganz gern hochwertigere Sachen, aber ich glaube den Fischen ist es relativ egal von welcher Marke Knicklichter, Ständer etc. sind.
Natürlich sollte man sich die Sachen vorher schon mal genauer angucken.
Ich habe sogar eine Freilaufrolle von Lidl, die super Dienste leistet.


----------



## clipfisch07 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

hallo johannes ,
gib einfach in GOOGLE das Wort LIDL ein und dann auf der Seite Deine Filiale , so kannste es sehen wann bei Dir der Verkauf gestartet wird. Kannst aber auch ein Newsletter  bestellen , dann bekommste die neusten Angebote schon 14 Tage im vorraus , hat sehr viele Vorteile , so mache ich es ..........
Na habe ich Dir helfen können ?? Schön mehr wollte ich auch nicht )

wolle


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Der letzte ...
Ein wirklich dicker Fisch und man wird das Zeug verfluchen!

Nix für ungut, Dog.


----------



## pizza123 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

hey,
für mich wäre die rute interessant für die mulde


----------



## omnimc (15. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

das rodpod für 12 euro, bekommt mein sohn (6 jahre) was er damitmacht ,mir egal denke aber das ich da nüscht falsch mache.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Juten Mojen,#h
ich werde mir mal das am Donnerstag bei Penny das Angelzubehör anschauen. Und werde doch nur das Knicklicht kaufen. 
Rutenständer und Bissmelder ist doch bestimmt was für Karpfen angler.;+
Bis die Tage 
Dirk aus der Hauptstadt|wavey:​


----------



## Oberlandler (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Also ich hab mir beim LIDL mal die Tasche, den Kescher und Knicklichter gekauft und bin mit allen 3 Dingen sehr zu frieden. Da gabs noch keine Probleme. Die Tasche ist in ständigem gebrauch, hält aber super, ebenso der Kescher, noch keinerlei Probleme damit und die Knicklichter leuchten länger als die, die ich aus dem Fachgeschäft habe....
Wenn man sich das Zeug gut anschaut, auf Verarbeitung und Material schaut, kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Was für einige ein Problem zu sein scheint, ist dass kein Markenname drauf steht. Das fällt immer mehr auf, dass manche Leute schon sehr markenfixiert sind, wobei das Zeug manchmal auch nicht besser ist...
Aber dazu muss sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## Der-Graf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Naja, die Ursache liegt da doch oft schon in der Kindheit - ein Pulli ohne Markenname/-aufdruck ist da oft nicht tragbar. In der Uni muss es dann das Poloshirt mit Krokodil oder Polospieler sein... Warum also beim Angelzeug vom bekannten Schema abweichen? 

Ich werde morgen dem Penny in meiner Gegend einen Besuch abstatten und mir alle Geräte und Zubehörteile genau anschauen und dann entscheiden, was ich mitnehmen werde und was nicht. Insbesondere die Angeltasche, der Kescher und die Raubfischköderbox interessieren mich. Als angehender Raubfischangler hätte ich für eine Rutenablage oder Bissanzeiger ohnehin eher weniger Verwendung. Außerdem bekäme ich Ärger von meiner Freundin, wenn ich - mangels anderweitigem Stauraum - ihre Schuhe aus der Abstellkammer schmeißen müsste, um all das neue Tackle unter zu bringen, dass ich ja theoretisch morgen erwerben könnte. *g*

PS: Eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage: Wie ist erfahrungsgemäß die Qualität der Rutentaschen, die bei den günstigen Discount-Ruten + Rollen dabei sind? Bräuchte nämlich ohnehin noch ne Rutentasche und wenn die im Paket derart günstig sind, kauf ich halt direkt noch ne günstige Übungsrute und - rolle dazu.


----------



## Boendall (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Dogtoothtuna schrieb:


> Der letzte ...
> Ein wirklich dicker Fisch und man wird das Zeug verfluchen!
> 
> Nix für ungut, Dog.


 
Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach hat der Preis einer Rute/Rolle kaum was damit zu tun ob man einen dicken Fisch landet oder nicht.

Meinen grössten Karpfen habe ich mit einem Kinderangelset um 130 Schilling (~10€), dass ich 87 für mein erstes Zeugnis bekommen habe (9kg). Wobei ich seit meinem Neustart nicht mehr intensiv auf Karpfen fische.

Klar hat man zu höherpreisigen Teilen merh vertrauen, auch ist eine selbst zusammengestellte Kombo  meist besser abgestimmt, als ein Set von der Stange. Trotzdem kann man nicht pauschal sagen "Mit so einem Set wird man nie einen dicken Fisch bekommen." Ich behaupte mal, dass auch Karpfen mit 20kg mit dem Grundrutenset von Lidl zu bändigen sind, wenn man die nötige Zeit, das Gefühl und den Platz dazu hat.

Natürlich sind mir meine Combos vom Angelshop lieber, aber für Einsteiger finde ich die Dinge gar nicht mal unpraktisch.


----------



## micha84 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ich habe mir das ganze in penny angeschaut und naja gekauft habe ich nichts...... die verschiedene set boxen haben mich nicht überzeugt da viel mist drin ist und die posen waren nur aus billigen kunststoff hat man genau gesehen.....
ob die watthose was taugt weiss ich nicht aber der regenschutz fand ich total albern.


mein bruder hat vor 2-3 jahren bei lidlso starterbox gekauft und es war wirklich nur reiner müll drin.... spinner wo sich das blättchen nicht dreht.... wirbeln wo rosten |bigeyes|bigeyes..... und wobbler wo aus billigsten dünnen kunststoff gegossen sind und die tauchschaufel einfach eingesteckt man konnte ohne probleme rausziehen.....

das sind meine gründe wieso ich bei solche sachen vorsichtig bin, wen ich schon am see bin will ich spass haben mit meinen geräten und mich nicht ärgern weil es an einfachste dingen hängenbleibt.


----------



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



micha84 schrieb:


> ich habe mir das ganze in penny angeschaut und naja gekauft habe ich nichts...... die verschiedene set boxen haben mich nicht überzeugt da viel mist drin ist und die posen waren nur aus billigen kunststoff hat man genau gesehen.....
> ob die watthose was taugt weiss ich nicht aber der regenschutz fand ich total albern.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand einige von den Spinnern gar nicht mal so schlecht und wenn man an nem See mit großer Hängergefahr angelt, dann ist es doch sogar besser wenn ein billiger Spinner hängenbleibt statt ein teurer. Ich glaube ein Drilling für 50 Cent kann ebenso hängenbleiben wie einer für 3 Euro, es sei denn es ist ein Krautschutz drauf.
Alles in allem sind die Pennyköder natürlich nicht so besonders, aber ganz so schlecht sind sie dann doch nicht.

Ich habe übrigens auch relativ teure Wobbler wo man die Tauchschaufel einfach rausziehen kann.
Man kann sie dann halt durch eine andere erstezen um die Lauftiefe zu verändern.
Man muss nicht immer gleich sehr viel Geld ausgeben, der größte Teil mag nicht besonders hochwertig sein, aber es gibt auch Stellen an denen ich einen 10€ + Wobbler gar nicht erst zu Wasser lassen würde.


----------



## Boendall (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Tipp schrieb:


> *Ich fand einige von den Spinnern gar nicht mal so schlecht und wenn man an nem See mit großer Hängergefahr angelt, dann ist es doch sogar besser wenn ein billiger Spinner hängenbleibt statt ein teurer*. Ich glaube ein Drilling für 50 Cent kann ebenso hängenbleiben wie einer für 3 Euro, es sei denn es ist ein Krautschutz drauf.
> Alles in allem sind die Pennyköder natürlich nicht so besonders, aber ganz so schlecht sind sie dann doch nicht.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens auch relativ teure Wobbler wo man die Tauchschaufel einfach rausziehen kann.
> ...


 

Genau so hab ichs auch gemacht, die Spinner sind zwar abgekupferte Modelle und sehen dem Original zwar ähnlich, aber wenn ich für den Preis von 3 Markenspinnern eine gesamte Box bekomme, muss irgendwo gespart worden sein, also weiß man doch worauf man sich einlässt.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man von billigen Angeboten beim Discounter die gleiche Qualität wie von Markenwaren aus dem Fachhandel erwarten kann. Wenn dem so wäre, wäre jeder der im Fachhandel sein Angelzeug um teures Geld kauft doch entweder so reich, dass er nicht auf seine Kohle achten muss, oder schlichtweg dämlich.

Ich bekomme schliesslich keinen Mercedes zum Preis eines Dacia.


----------



## kanalangler1997 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Viele schreiben "Müll" usw. ich kauf mein Angelsach zu 60% von lidl und aldi  ich fang zum teil 80cm Hechte sehr gut mit einem Spinner für 1,50 von aldi  alle "profis" zahlen halt lieber 5 Euro dafür  klar das der "Müll" schnell kaput geht aber viele sachen hab ich jetzt schon 2-3 Jahre :q man muss halt unterscheiden was man kauft und was nicht  Posen würde ich auch nicht von aldi kaufen  aber Taschen oder Boxen ..warum nicht ?! 

An alle "Profi angler " #q ihr Müsst es NICHT kaufen 

MFG


----------



## wusel345 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hier treffen mal wieder zwei Welten aufeinander. Wenn ich das mit anderen Dingen im täglichen Leben vergleiche müsste man doch eigentlich auch zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass für Anfänger ein Neuwagen um ein Vielfaches besser wie ein Gebrauchter ist. Schließlich ist man ja schon Profi, was das Fahren angeht. 

Leute, kapiert doch endlich mal, dass die Angelsachen bei den Discountern für Anfänger, Einsteiger und Gelegenheitsangler gedacht sind und nicht für die schon seit Jahren angelnden "Fachleute". Und sicherlich sind auch Sachen dabei, die im Fachhandel ein vielfaches mehr kosten. Warum? Weil der Discounter in größeren Stückzahlen einkauft  und so Sonderkonditionen aushandeln kann. Der kleine Fachhandel kauft 10 Rutentaschen. Warum soll er sich auch mehr auf Lager legen. Wäre ja schön blöd, denn der Lagerbestand ist erst mal bis zum Verkauf totes Kapital. Der Discounter bestellt aber gleich 10000 davon für alle Filialen und bekommt sie zu einem völlig anderen Preis wie der kleine Fachhändler. Und dann sehen sie sich auch noch ähnlich, die Taschen. Logisch, weil sie vom selben Hersteller kommen! Wer sich mit dem Warenverkehr auskennt weiß, dass ein Discounter niemals Gerätschaften mit dem Emblem einer führenden Angelmarke verkaufen darf (Ausnahmen gibt es, wenn es die Markenfirma selbst anbietet), also lässt er sein eigenes Logo aufdrucken oder verkauft die Klamotten ohne Aufdruck. Das ist nicht nur bei den Taschen so. 

In früheren Zeiten war ich selber selbstständig und auch uns wurden Konditionen angeboten, Geräte einer führenden Marke unter unserem Logo zu verkaufen. Es scheiterte an der Abnahmemenge und die damit verbundenen viel zu hohen Kosten. 

Macht die Angelsachen nicht schlechter wie sie sind. Für Anfänger sind sie völlig ok und brauchbar! Auch damit lassen sich Fische fangen.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## ernie1973 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Wusel hat Recht.

Manche Dinge davon sind echt Nippes und machen vermutlich keinem Angler (auf Dauer) Freude - andere Dinge sind völlig ok und können sich durchaus mit "Markensachen" messen, die mit anderem Logo sonst etwas höherpreisig, aber ansonsten baugleich, angeboten werden.

Natürlich wird man beim Discounter keine High-End-Spinnrolle o.ä. finden, die dort anstatt 500 € plötzlich nur noch 19,99 € kostet - aber ein "Schnäppchen" läßt sich manchmal schon machen - aber eher im unteren Preissegment.

Ich selbst habe einige Rutentaschen & Bißanzeiger vom Discounter, mit denen ich uneingeschränkt zufrieden bin und die mich woanders deutlich mehr bei gleicher Qualität gekostet hätten.

Sogar Ruten und Rollen habe ich mir dort schonmal geholt - einige Freilaufrollen waren das Geld echt wert - andere Dinge waren den Aufgaben nicht gewachsen - also - geht hin - schaut´ es Euch an - und wenn ihr kein gutes Gefühl habt, dann kauft Euch etwas anderes!

...die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot - und wenn die Sachen dort nicht "wie jeck" gekauft würden, dann würden die diese Angebote garnicht mehr bringen - das ist wohl so wie die Präsidentenwahl in den USA - bei Umfragen hatte auch NIEMAND den Bush gewählt.....aber Präsident war er halt trotzdem  #d:vik: !!!

Ernie


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

man kann nur selten was davon gebrauchen wie zB. bei Lidl die Tasche mit Boxen... mehr zu Lidl >>>
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3268198&posted=1#post3268198


----------



## Backfire (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ich hab mir heute mal das 11.99€ rodpod mitgenommen.
fazit nach dem ersten aufbau: dünndrähtiges klappergestell welches bei schärferem hinschauen den geist aufgibt.
unangenehm geformte feststellschrauben an denen man sich auch mal am finger weh tun kann.
das mit den feststellschrauben kann auch gewollt sein. wenn man sich beim festziehen die finger weh tut, halten die gewinde vielleicht ne woche länger. denen trau ich nämlich auch nicht.
vorteil: zusammengeklappt ist das ding so klein, daß man es gleich am angelplatz in den mülleimer schmeißen kann.

mfg Backi


----------



## QWERTZ (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute mal das 11.99€ rodpod mitgenommen.
> fazit nach dem ersten aufbau: dünndrähtiges klappergestell welches bei schärferem hinschauen den geist aufgibt.
> unangenehm geformte feststellschrauben an denen man sich auch mal am finger weh tun kann.
> das mit den feststellschrauben kann auch gewollt sein. wenn man sich beim festziehen die finger weh tut, halten die gewinde vielleicht ne woche länger. denen trau ich nämlich auch nicht.
> ...




Aber das hättest Du doch auch schon im Laden und damit VOR DEM KAUF, feststellen können. Oder?


----------



## sonstwer (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi Leute!

Also ich habe mir heute zwei von den Bißanzeigern und natürlich die Knicklichter bei Penny geholt.
Die Knicklichter sind eh "Verbrauchsware" und bei dem Preis spielt es Meiner Meinung nach keine große Rolle, ob man eventuell für eine ganze Nacht noch je ein zweites braucht. 
Bei den Bißanzeigern war ich dann doch angenehm überrascht.

Habe mir vor zwei Jahren mal einen bei Lidl geholt. Er funktionierte gut, sein Nachteil war die Lautstärke.
Der ließ lich nur einstellen von laut bis ohrenbeteubend.
Bei diesen läßt sich die Lautstärke wesentlich besser einstellen und die Tonhöhe sehr gut regulieren.
Da sie recht einfach in der Ausführung sind, sollten sie durchaus einige Jahre gelegentlichen Ansitzangelns überstehen. Ich bin da zuversichtlich.

Bei den Posen in diesen Sets handelt es sich übrigens meistens um Balsaholzposen. Schwimmen zwar gut, aber wenn der Lack beschädigt wirs, saugen sie sich voll und saufen ab. Und die dünnwandigen Plastikposen sollte man von GuFis fernhalten, die lösen sich sonst auf. #d

Bei den Spinnern habe ich damals auch die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Blättchen sich meist nur schwer drehen, sind also nur für höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu gebrauchen.
Die Blinker kann ich allerdings nur loben. Ein kleiner Pinkfarbener von 5g hat mir vor ein paar Jahren den größten Zander meines Lebens beschehrt. Immerhin ganze 74cm! (Den auf meinem Avatar!) Alle drei Hakenschenkel haben gefasst und dem Viech das Maul regelrecht zugetackert. Spricht also nicht gerade gegen die Qualität der Haken, oder?

Die Gummifische in diesen Sets sind allesamt doch recht starr und unbeweglich, aber solche Eigenschaften findet man auch für teures Geld bei namhaften Herstellen. Dort gillt das dann als "Feature" und nennt sich "low Action". :q

Meine 0,20er geflochtene von Lidl leistet mit mittlerweile auch seit vier Jahren beim Aalansitz gute Dienste und war sogar schon zum Dorscheln mit auf die Ostsee. Mit Erfolg.:vik:

Mein Fazit nach dem Durchprobieren der Sets von Lidl und Penny ist demnach, daß sie für Einsteiger und Gelegenheitsangler gut zu gebrauchen sind. Und auch Angelprofis sollten nicht die Nase rümpfen, es kann sich auch mal ein echtes Schnäppchen unter diesen Angeboten befinden.
Wer bereit ist, Wobbler oder Gufis für mehrere zig Euros pro Stück am Wasser zu riskieren, sollte sich nicht zu fein sein, mal nen Zehner beim Discounter zu riskieren.
Wenns den Ansprüchen dann doch nicht genügt, gibts ja noch den Anglernachwuchs. Der freut sich bestimmt und kann damit üben. Von nix kommt nix. 

In diesem Sinne,
alle Zeit gespannte (Billig)Strippen!
LG,
frank
#h


----------



## KawangA (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute mal das 11.99€ rodpod mitgenommen.
> fazit nach dem ersten aufbau: dünndrähtiges klappergestell welches bei schärferem hinschauen den geist aufgibt.
> unangenehm geformte feststellschrauben an denen man sich auch mal am finger weh tun kann.
> das mit den feststellschrauben kann auch gewollt sein. wenn man sich beim festziehen die finger weh tut, halten die gewinde vielleicht ne woche länger. denen trau ich nämlich auch nicht.
> ...



ich habe mir auch das rod pod für 11,99€ mitgenommen und für den  preis ist es okay. meine "high end" rod pod hat nach der garantiezeit den geist aufgegeben. 
jo die feststellschrauben sind gelinde gesagt sadomaso für die finger aber wer es mag. ich habe die schon ersetzt. ob es wirklich was tauglich ist wird sich erst noch erweisen aber ich denke für mich wird es reichen.
schon erstaunlich wieviel leute heute morgen vor penny standen und zielstrebig zu den angelsachen gelaufen sind. die rutenständer waren innerhalb von 5 min weg und von knicklichtern waren auch nicht mehr viele da.


----------



## wusel345 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Zu dem Rod kann ich dir einen Tipp geben: ich hatte auch mal ein Billigrod (mein erstes) für 30 Euro und habe als erstes die fummeligen Feststellschrauben gegen kleine Flügelschrauben ersetzt. Damm war es zufriedenstellend für den Preis. Das Teil habe ich nach 2 Jahren noch preiswert verkauft und der Käufer war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## boot (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Backfire schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute mal das 11.99€ rodpod mitgenommen.
> fazit nach dem ersten aufbau: dünndrähtiges klappergestell welches bei schärferem hinschauen den geist aufgibt.
> unangenehm geformte feststellschrauben an denen man sich auch mal am finger weh tun kann.
> das mit den feststellschrauben kann auch gewollt sein. wenn man sich beim festziehen die finger weh tut, halten die gewinde vielleicht ne woche länger. denen trau ich nämlich auch nicht.
> ...


 Nur frage ich mich wenn es so ein scheiß ist warum Kaufst du es dann#q das sind die richtigen Leute. lg


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Aber das hättest Du doch auch schon im Laden und damit VOR DEM KAUF, feststellen können. Oder?



Hätte man wohl machen können, also ich habs auch im Laden mal ausgepackt und dann halt nicht gekauft. Wenn man allerdings nicht genügend Gründe hat sich zu ärgern und zwingend welche sucht, ist es schon die beste Lösung alle Sachen ungesehen und ungeprüft zu kaufen.

Ich habe mir den Bissanzeiger gekauft. Den finde ich nicht schlecht.
Auch von den Knicklichtern bin ich begeistert.


----------



## pizza123 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

hey,

habe mir einen kescher und die rute geholt die rute ist ganz gut nur pose war nicht dabei .


----------



## Chugworth (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



pizza123 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> habe mir einen kescher und die rute geholt die rute ist ganz gut nur pose war nicht dabei .



Welche Rute hast du dir denn geholt? Bei Penny haben sie doch mehrere im Angebot. 2 Teleskop-Ruten und 1 Steckrute.

Welchen Eindruck hast du von den Ruten zwecks Aktion? Durchgängig bis ins Handgelenk oder nur Spitzen-Aktion? Oder nen Mittelding?

Ich find die Tasche ja ganz interessant... werd ich morgen mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Chugworth schrieb:


> Welche Rute hast du dir denn geholt? Bei Penny haben sie doch mehrere im Angebot. 2 Teleskop-Ruten und 1 Steckrute.
> 
> Welchen Eindruck hast du von den Ruten zwecks Aktion? Durchgängig bis ins Handgelenk oder nur Spitzen-Aktion? Oder nen Mittelding?
> 
> Ich find die Tasche ja ganz interessant... werd ich morgen mal vorbeischauen.



Also ich persönlich fand die Tasche nicht so toll, ich habe eine von Lidl, die nicht viel teurer war und die ist deutlich besser.
Du solltest sie dir aber natürlich selbst mal ansehen.


----------



## Backfire (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



boot schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich wenn es so ein scheiß ist warum Kaufst du es dann#q das sind die richtigen Leute. lg



Ich wollt mir das Ding halt mal anschauen. Ich habe für 11.99€ absolut nicht mehr erwartet.
So ich mal die Gelegenheit habe, werde ich das Teil auch einsetzen.

mfg Backi


----------



## omnimc (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

rod pod ist nicht gut. scharfe kanten unter andern an  den feststellschrauben. ausserdem passen piepser nicht .ausser in der mitte siehe lidl forum


----------



## e.shikari (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



omnimc schrieb:


> rod pod ist nicht gut. scharfe kanten unter andern an  den feststellschrauben. ausserdem passen piepser nicht .ausser in der mitte siehe lidl forum



piepser passen nicht? und was hats mit lidl zu tun? check grad gar nix |uhoh:

nächster penny ist 35km weit weg, von daher kommts erst gar nicht in frage. bei den spritpreisen schon gleich 3 mal nicht.
aldi/lidl/norma werden ja auch bald hoffentlich wieder mal was raushauen wollen.


----------



## Der-Graf (17. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe Penny heute auch mal einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet. Gekauft habe ich

1. Die Angelzubehörtasche
>>> Macht soweit für den Preis keinen schlechten Eindruck und ich bekomme mein Zeug (ist noch nicht soooo viel, da ich erst am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere stehe *g*) für's erste unter. Wie lange die Nähte dann tatsächlich halten werden, wird wohl die Zeit und Beanspruchung zeigen.

2. Den Kescher
>>> Es ist ja ohnehin oftmals Pflicht, einen dabei zu haben, ob man ihn denn dann zur Landung des Fisches tatsächlich nutzt oder nicht. Ich liebäugel da eigentlich eher mit Landezange/-handschuh, weshalb es im Umkehrschluss erstmal wenig Sinn macht, sich nen teuren Kescher zu kaufen. Über die Qualität denn Penny-Keschers vermag ich noch nix zu sagen, aber bei 8,99€ sollte sich die Enttäuschung in Grenzen halten.

3. Die große Angelzubehörbox
>>> Inhaltlich ist wirklich ne Menge dabei. Maßband, Hakenlöser (groß/klein), Hakenlösezange, Messer, 3x Schnur, Vorfächer (Stahl/Fliegen), Posen, Bleie, Bleischrot, GuFis, Twister, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Fliegen, Perlen, Haken, Drillinge, Wirbel, usw. Qualitativ gibt es hierbei sicherlich gute und weniger gute Teile und die eine oder andere überstehende Nase an Plastiknähten muss man evtl. begradigen, aber für Anfänger sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Investition... Mehr habe ich für den Preis nicht erwartet und man sollte da denke ich auch realistisch bleiben - wenn zwei Illex-Wobbler genausoviel (oder mehr) kosten, dann ist im Umkehrschluss auch logisch, dass die Wobbler aus der Box eben nicht die gleiche Qualität hat...

Der Rest war für mich nicht unbedingt interessant, wobei ich mir die Angeln rein aus Neugier mal angeschaut habe und da dann doch eher wenig begeistert war. Wenn der Papa allerdings seinen kleinen Sohn mal mit ans Wasser nehmen will und der mit seiner eigenen Rute n paar Rotaugen fangen darf, dann kann man damit vermutlich auch nicht so viel falsch machen.


----------



## eIsFeLdT (18. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

hallo zusammen,

ich finde auch das man nicht so Wettern sollte...

Auch ich habe Tasche und Kescher gekauft.
Beides macht nach dem ersten Eindruck einen soliden Eindruck. Und was mein Vorredner sagt kann ich auch nur bestätigen, wenn die Tasche nach 1 oder 2 Jahren kaputt ist gibt es ne neue, bei 13 € tut es dann auch nichtz weh.
Leider sind keine kästen dabei, aber auch so ganz OK, und die großen Kästen passen genau rein.

Was andere kleinigkeiten angeht kann ich nur sagen das mich rein optisch nichts so wirklich angesprochen hat. Das meiste wirkte wirklich "billig". Aber das ist nur mein eindruck im Laden gewesen.

PS: Bei NORMA gibt es auch Angelzubehör, aber auch hier nichts besonderes,


----------



## e.shikari (18. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



eIsFeLdT schrieb:


> PS: Bei NORMA gibt es auch Angelzubehör, aber auch hier nichts besonderes,



genauso besonders wie bei penny :-D

http://norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-montag,-21.03._/_angel---ausru.estung-fu.er-profis_/


----------



## Boendall (18. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich habe Penny heute auch mal einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet. Gekauft habe ich
> 
> 1. Die Angelzubehörtasche
> >>> Macht soweit für den Preis keinen schlechten Eindruck und ich bekomme mein Zeug (ist noch nicht soooo viel, da ich erst am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere stehe *g*) für's erste unter. Wie lange die Nähte dann tatsächlich halten werden, wird wohl die Zeit und Beanspruchung zeigen.
> ...


 
Hallo Graf, tu dir bitte selbst einen Gefallen und prüfe die Haken vor dem Einsatz (einfach mit einer Zange leicht verdrehen probieren, aber nur probieren nicht verdrehen). 

Ich hatte mal aus einer Lidl Zubehörbox Haken dabei die komplett spröde waren und habe dadurch 2 Fische verloren. 

Beim ersten Bruch denkt man sich "naja kann bei einer Massenfertigung vorkommen" beim zweiten hab wurde ich richtig misstrauisch und es stellte sich heraus, dass alle 10 Haken beim Kleinsten Versuch sie zu verbiegen gebrochen sind.

Trotzdem wie du richtig geschrieben hast, um den Preis soviel Zubehör, da ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt aber den Großteil kann man gut brauchen.


----------



## Tobi-WanKenobi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe mir heute bei Penny ein paar Knicklichter und den Rod Pod zugelegt. Die Feststellknebel vom Rod Pod sind wirklich nicht von toller Qualität, aber insgesamt kann man für den Preis nichts sagen. Für 12 Euro kann man sich keinen selber bauen.


----------



## fordfan1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Vor zwei Jahren bei glaub bei Lidl (Crivit) gekauft:
Allroundbox mit Posen Schrotbleien,Hakenlöser und Wickelbretchen für Vorfächer.

Kostenpunkt: 4,99 Euro

Beantstandung:Keine

Wieder kaufen:Ja

Mfg.


----------



## nostradamus (19. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

... die qualität entspricht best. dem wert von 5 euro. 

echt ein gutes schnäpchen gemacht #6


----------



## dakland (19. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich hatte versucht für meinem Nachbarn eine Wathose zu bekommen,waren aber überall sehr schnell Ausverkauft |uhoh:
Sie sollte nur zum reinigen des Koiteichs genutzt werden,bevor fragen aufkommen


----------



## boot (19. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe mir heute den Rod Pod zugelegt,für das Geld kann man sich soetwas nicht Bauen und die Feststellknebel tausche ich aus.


----------



## boot (19. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Backfire schrieb:


> Ich wollt mir das Ding halt mal anschauen. Ich habe für 11.99€ absolut nicht mehr erwartet.
> So ich mal die Gelegenheit habe, werde ich das Teil auch einsetzen.
> 
> mfg Backi


 Naja für das fischen am Forellensee reicht das Teil :m


----------



## Polarwolf11 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren bei glaub bei Lidl (Crivit) gekauft:
> Allroundbox mit Posen Schrotbleien,Hakenlöser und Wickelbretchen für Vorfächer.
> 
> Kostenpunkt: 4,99 Euro
> ...




Hi.
Falls es jemanden Interessiert : Die Produkte für den Lidl werden von Palladin produziert.
Hatte mir vor ca. einem Jahr den großen Kescher dort gekauft und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß...


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich hab den Rod Pot zurückgegeben, nach dem ich ihn geschrottet habe. Wollte den E-Bissanzeiger vom Penny reinschrauben. Zwei umdreungen ging das auch, dann saß er fest und ging nur noch mit roher Gewalt raus -> Innengewinde geschrottet...  Außerdem viel das Teil andauernd auseinander, Feststellschrauben gingen beim festziehen kaputt..

Ich hab es als "deffekt" zurückgebene, ohne Probleme


----------



## e.shikari (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

hab mir bei norma heute die raubfisch-box geholt.
für 9,99€ nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mcl (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Leztes Jahr gabs bei Lidl ganz brauchbare Knicklichter. Warn glaub 50x2 in 3 Farben für 5€. Einfach unschlagbar und super Leuchtkraft. Auch die Wathose für 17€ war eigentlich OK. Bei der muss man halt leider sehr aufpassen wo man damit arbeitet. Wenn man nur in See reinläuft um weiter rauswerfen zu können taugt se aber ein Dornenbusch oder spitzer Stein und des Ding is im Ars..
Ab 31.03 ham se wieder Sachen aber leider nicht mehr die Knicklichter und der Rest is denk ich eher so lala.


----------



## Chugworth (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe mir die Tasche gekauft.

Macht einen soliden Eindruck, bin zufrieden |rolleyes


----------



## Magdeburger (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Chugworth schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Tasche gekauft.
> 
> Macht einen soliden Eindruck, bin zufrieden |rolleyes



Warum dann der Smiley? ;+#c

@ Topic:

Yo, werde auch mal wieder hin müssen. Die Wathose kannste aber wirklich vergessen. Einmal kurz durchs Dickicht damit gegangen und schon waren etliche winzige Löcher drin. --> Schrott.

Die Knicklichter sind preislich gut, aber die Leuchtkraft könnte trotzdem besser sein. Die originalen Gelben leuchten jedenfalls stärker.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Das ein oder andere Teil scheint zweckgerecht..
Allerdings die Rollen sind nun wirklich für naja.. Anfänger oder die, die es so gut wie nie brauchen..
Wenn ich Hobbyheimwerker bin, kaufe ich mir auch keinen Akkuschrauber für 20,00 Euronen..
Auch würde ich die Finger von den Drillingen lassen, warum brauche ich nicht erklären..
Posen, Rutenhalter oder Taschen sind bestimmt ok..
Weiss auch nicht so recht ob man bei den Ruten von Aktion, oder bei den Rollen von ruckelfreier Bremse reden kann..:m

Grüße


----------



## hulkhomer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Der Zuhörer schrieb:


> ...
> Weiss auch nicht so recht ob man bei den Ruten von Aktion, oder bei den Rollen von ruckelfreier Bremse reden kann..:m
> ...



Hast du die Ruten schon ausprobiert? Gleiche Frage für die Rollen? Wenn nicht, dann ist dieser Satz sinnfrei.

Ich besitze keine Rolle vom Discounter, kann mir daher kein Urteil drüber erlauben. Aber wenn ich mal eine kaufe und mir die Bremse oder deren Lauf nicht zusagt, dann zurück zum Händler und (anscheinend anstandslos) Geld zurück. 

Gerade bei den "Discounter-Tackle" Threads wird oft viel heiße Luft produziert, ohne dass jemand die Teile wirklich getestet oder genutzt hat. Ein pauschales "Alles Mist! Kann gar nichts taugen!" bringt niemandem etwas. 

Ich finde es viel besser, wenn sich Leute hier zu Wort melden, die sich Teile gekauft haben und dann ein Urteil drüber abliefern. Dann kann man sich überlegen, ob man auch selber zugreift.


----------



## TheFisherking (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Alles klar, dann gebe ich jetzt mal einen "qualifizierten" (wie auch immer^^)
Bericht darüber ab, was ich mir zugelegt habe bzw. habe schenken lassen.
Ich habe die Fried- und Raubfischbox von Penny gekauft für je 9,95. 
Die Teile darin sind annehmbar gut, vor allem die vielen Posen im Friedfischset sind super und woanders auch nicht besser - nur teurer. 
Über die Wobbler und Blinker kann ich ja offiziell nix sagen dürfen(Schonzeit), 
aber einer der Haken ist mir gestern schon bei einer Grundel (!!!) flöten gegangen. Also durchwachsene Qualität beim Zubehör.
Weiter geht's...
Habe den 4.20M Universal-Angel-Prügel geschenkt bekommen und war angenehm überrauscht, denn der liegt mal so richtig gut und griffig in der Hand. 
Ein Schnurring sitzt etwas locker(2.von oben), die Schnur, bei Penny auch "Sehne" genannt ist etwas zu dick für die Rollen/Ruten-Kombi und dadurch macht das Auswerfen auch nicht soo viel Spaß, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Rute für das Posen oder etwas weiter vom Wasser weg stehen am Rhein ganz passabel. 
Das Problem mit dem Verdrallen der zu dicken Schnur kann man ja selbst lösen. 
Dann habe ich noch die Tasche hier und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Denn sie ist sehr geräumig, wasserdicht und das Material ist angenehm weich. Eine extra Innentasche für z.B. den Perso, Angelschein, etc. ist sehr praktisch. 
Weiterhin habe ich den Kescher, der besser ist, als gedacht und den Bissanzeiger und das Rod Pod - Geburtstag eben ;-)
Bissanzeiger ist etwas schwammig, aber okay, das Rod Pod ist sehr einfach aufgebaut und für den Preis von ich glaub 10 Euro sicher in Ordnung.
Habe hier gerade den Katalog von Askari rumfliegen und dort hätten ähnlich "gute" Teile sicher insgesamt das Dreifache gekostet. 
Hätte ich es selbst entschieden, dann wäre wohl Sänger, Cormoran oder DAM gekauft worden, aber da die Verwandten gehört haben, dass ich in einem neuen Angelverein bin und da B-Day war, .... 
Also daher bin ich damit zufrieden. Ich sag nur: "einem geschenkten Barsch.."


----------



## Der Zuhörer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Hast du die Ruten schon ausprobiert? Gleiche Frage für die Rollen? Wenn nicht, dann ist dieser Satz sinnfrei.
> 
> 
> Sinnfrei ist hier garnichts Kollege!
> ...


----------



## werto (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

also die bissanzeiger funktionieren schonmal nicht und sind überhaupt nur wenig geschützt, beim röllchen ist ein spalt und darunter die freie unversiegelte platine


----------



## TheFisherking (22. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Welche Modelle für 10 Eu sind denn besser?
Alternativen im üblichen Versandhandel ab 69,99 (Stand 21.03.2011),
soweit ich weiß. 
Würde mich gern eines Besseren belehren lassen (und mich auch gleich mit vernünftiger Ware eindecken).


----------



## hulkhomer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Der Zuhörer schrieb:


> ...Sinnfrei ist hier garnichts Kollege!
> 
> Du willst hier wohl micht behaupten, dass diese Rollen voll und ganz zu gebrauchen sind..?!?
> ...



Ich behaupte nichts, weil mir die Informationenn abgehen. 

Aber wenn sich z.B. Matze Koch bei der 100-Aktion überrascht über die gute Bremse einer Rolle für 20€ zeigt, die er in einem kleinen Laden gekauft hat (anscheinend ohne Anbindung an eine Einkaufsvereinigung), dann ist (ohne weitere Infos, Augenschein oder eigene Tests) deine Behauptung dass die Rollen von NORMA (o.ä.) nicht doch möglicherweise "voll und ganz zu gebrauchen" sind nur weil sie billig sind sehr gewagt "Kollege".


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Moin,

es ist schon eigenartig, das hier über Penny, Lidl und Aldi so hergezogen wird, aber geht man mal in die Läden und zwar erst so gegen 10 Uhr, geöffnet wird um 8.00Uhr, dann wird man sich verwundert die Augen reiben. Warum? Ich kenne unsere Discounter seit nun 15 Jahren und bin jedesmal platt, was da bei solchen Angeboten so abgeht. Z. B. Angelkram bei Penny: Die Tische werden abends neu mit Ware bestückt und auch noch reichlich. Da ich am nächsten Morgen gegen 10 Uhr zum Penny musste dachte ich mir, schaust dir mal die Angelsachen an. Ja, wo sind sie denn???? Die Tische waren fast leer gefegt. Nun kann man ja mutmaßen, dass die Verkäufer die Teile wieder rausgenommen haben, weil sie so schlecht waren. Oder sollten eventuell doch einige viele Angelkollegen heimlich zugeschlagen und sich diese "verrufenen" Dinge gekauft haben?! Obwohl doch hier fast jeder 2. darüber herzieht und vom Kauf abrät?
Ich war am Abend vorher dort und habe gefragt, wieviel Wathosen sie bekommen. Die Antwort war 10 Stk. Die waren am nächsten Morgen anscheinend als erstes weg!!! Die Rollen, alle weg !!! OK, Ruten gibt es noch, aber alles andere so gut wie leer gefegt.


Muss ich das verstehen? NEIN! 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Schnur (Sehne)?

Also "geringer memory effekt" kann ich nciht behaupten. Ansonsten ist sie schön flexibel. Knotenfestigkeit und UV-beständigkeit kann ich auch nix zu sagen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Der Zuhörer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich behaupte nichts, weil mir die Informationenn abgehen.
> 
> Aber wenn sich z.B. Matze Koch bei der 100-Aktion überrascht über die gute Bremse einer Rolle für 20€ zeigt, die er in einem kleinen Laden gekauft hat (anscheinend ohne Anbindung an eine Einkaufsvereinigung), dann ist (ohne weitere Infos, Augenschein oder eigene Tests) deine Behauptung dass die Rollen von NORMA (o.ä.) nicht doch möglicherweise "voll und ganz zu gebrauchen" sind nur weil sie billig sind sehr gewagt "Kollege".


 

Macht nichts, das ist meine Meinung und so ganz 0 Ahnung habe ich davon nicht, wie gesagt habe ähnliches gesehen..
Ich wiederhole nochmal den Kern meiner Meinung:

Wenn ich Hobbyheimwerker bin, kaufe ich mir keinen Akkuschrauber für 20 oder 30 euro.
Zu wenig kraft, schlechte Akkustandzeit usw.

Rein darum gehts.. Matze Koch sieht das wohl genauso..
Habe übrigens eine Cormoranrolle vor einem Jahr gekauft, für 35 euro (Black Master) da wusste ich aber auch warum sie so wenig kostet. Bie bremse ist sch....
Mir gehts darum, noch einmal:
Als Anfänger oder jemand der sehr selten geht ist es wohl zufriedenstellend. 
z.B. Matze Koch braucht sowas nicht..
Nicht wahr?
Und ich ziehe über niemanden her..
Ich stehe z.B. auf Süßwaren von Aldi und die Wurst..

Grüße


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ps: was ist mit der schnur: 





> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Schnur (Sehne)?
> 
> Also "geringer memory effekt" kann ich nciht behaupten. Ansonsten ist  sie schön flexibel. Knotenfestigkeit und UV-beständigkeit kann ich auch  nix zu sagen.
> 
> Was meint ihr?


----------



## Onkelfester (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ps: was ist mit der schnur:



Meinst du die von Penny?
Die habe ich mir auch gekauft. Ich verwende sie aber nur als Füllschnur  und hoffe, daß niemals feststellen muß was sie wirklich taugt. 
Da hätte ich einfach ein blödes Gefühl und zu wenig Vertrauen.


----------



## Der Zuhörer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Die Schnur könnte ok sein..
Ich meine, es is ne Schnur.. Müsste man testen..
Evtl hat sie die gleiche Qualität wie eine teurere..
Viele Hersteller kaufen im großen Stile ein und drucken dann Ihr Logo drauf.
Moglicherweise taugt sie ja was..


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Kurzer Einwand:

Pauschalisierende, fremdenfeindliche Äußerungen haben hier nix zu suchen und werden auch nicht geduldet.
Schwarzangler ist Schwarzangler, da spielt die Abstammung keine Rolle.

Bitte führt die Diskussion nicht in dieser Richtung weiter, ich möchte nicht noch mehr Verwarnungen aussprechen.


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ralle24 ????

Hast du dich eventuell im Thread vertan? Hier wurde sich weder fremdenfeindlich geäussert noch über Schwarzangler geschrieben. Oder habe ich etwas überlesen?

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Rüdiger, da biste zu spät, Ralle musste löschen....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## TheFisherking (23. März 2011)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ja, er musste!
@wusel345: 
Nur um das mal klar zu stellen:
es hat gestört, dass ich aus Erfahrung mit meinen Landsleuten in einem Nebensatz gesagt habe. Und das war falsch von mir!  Habe erklärt, dass ich niemanden beleidigen wollte
und das Thema ist für mich vorbei. Werde mich demnächst nur noch PC äußern, denn ich bin ja lernfähig und will keinen verletzen!!!


----------



## s.ebersberger (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Es gibt ab 22.03.2012 wieder Angelzubehör bei Penny.
http://www.penny.de/index.php?id=10102&tx_nxangebote_pi1[region]=RS&cHash=ca0de461fca0f1afe4680b088fbae

Ich denke für den Preis werde ich mir die Wathose mal zulegen, um mal zu probieren, ob das überhaupt was für mich ist!


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ah, geht das wieder los^^ 

Also gibts da dann auch Maden??


----------



## Trout 6 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Der Rutenhalter für ca. 12 Euro sieht nicht schlecht aus.#6


----------



## sonstwer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi Leute!

Natürlich geht das wieder los. Der Anlaß wiederholt sich ja auch jedes Jahr. 

Die Wathose werde ich mir auch mal ansehen und hoffen, daß auch meine Füße in die Stiefel passen. 
Und wenn sie eine Saison lang hält, dann hat sie sicher schon mehr Wobbler gerettet, als ihr Preis ausmacht. :q

Zu dem Rod Pot kann ich nur sagen, er wackelt zwar ein bisschen, aber um auf den Geschmack zu kommen und die Ruten/Rollen nicht in den Dreck legen zu müssen, taugt sie allemal.

Was gutes habe ich allerdings zu den Rollen zu sagen.
Ich habe mittlerweile vier davon und sie leisten mir jetzt mittlerweile schon im achten Jahr gute Dienste beim Nacht- und Grundangeln. Mit ihnen habe ich schon so einige Aale fangen können und auch andere Schuppies. 

Außerdem habe ich eine solche Rolle immer als Ersatz dabei, wenn ich auf die Ostsee raus fahre zum pilken. Auch solche Härtetests hat sie bislang immer gemeistert.

Zwar ist mir meine Penn noch nie auseinandergefallen, aber ich habe sie schon des öfteren verleihen müssen.

Zu den Ruten kann ich nicht viel sagen, die habe ich noch nie ausprobiert.

Die Bißanzeiger sind auch für Anfänger zu gebrauchen. Negativ ist allerdings, daß sie nicht wirklich sensibel sind, von Wasserfestigkeit ganz zu schweigen.
Immerhin funktionieren sie wieder, wenn sie ganz durchgetrocknet sind. 

Was die Haken der Billigboxen betrifft, kann man keine allgemeine Aussage treffen. Ich hatte schon Haken von sehr guter Qualität, aber auch welche, die man nur in die Tonne treten konnte.
Die Gufis in den Boxen kann man am ehesten als Low- oder No-Action bezeichnen. Da gibts besseres.

Der Kescher ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das Bügelschloß besteht aus Kunststoff und ist nicht wirklich stabil.
Für ein paar Plötzen sollte es reichen, aber schon ein kapitaler Brassen könnte kritisch werden. 

Fazit für diese Angebote:  Für Anfänger, die erst mal "reinriechen" wollen immer ne gute Sache.
Auf Dauer kommt man allerdings um hochwertigere Sachen nicht drum herum. Es muß aber nicht immer gleich von vorne herein High End Tackle sein. :q

Hand aufs Herz, wie viele Angler gehen ihr Leben lang mit der ersten Rute/Rolle ans Wasser? :m

Anschauen lohnt sich immer, man sollte aber auch immer auf die Verarbeitung der Sachen achten.

Soweit zu meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Zeugs von Aldi, Lidl, Penny und Norma.

So long,
frank


----------



## DerSchlangen (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

So ein Rutenhalter ist nur sollange gut bis man mal mit einem "richigen" gefischt hat. Hab anfangs auch nur ein standart Halter gehabt nur jetzt mit dem Balzer Mettalica Rod/tripod weiß man erst was noch alles geht.

Wathose werde ich mir aber auch zulegen da meine alte Löcher hat (Maus zu Besuch -> Hose voll Löcher 1kg Boilies auch verschwunden ;-) ).


----------



## Breamhunter (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



DerSchlangen schrieb:


> (Maus zu Besuch -> Hose voll )



Wegen so einer kleinen Maus :q
Sorry, das hatte ich zuerst so gelesen


----------



## Reiti no.1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Vielleicht hole ich mir das Rod Pod.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich nie eines kaufe, wegen dem Aufwand mitschleppen ect. Doch an einem See kann man nur vom Steck aus fischen, da wäre es praktisch.
Meint ihr das Gewinde ist genormt das man vorne auch E-Bissanzeiger montieren kann


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



DerSchlangen schrieb:


> So ein Rutenhalter ist nur sollange gut bis man mal mit einem "richigen" gefischt hat. Hab anfangs auch nur ein standart Halter gehabt nur jetzt mit dem Balzer Mettalica Rod/tripod weiß man erst was noch alles geht.
> 
> Wathose werde ich mir aber auch zulegen da meine alte Löcher hat (Maus zu Besuch -> Hose voll Löcher 1kg Boilies auch verschwunden ;-) ).



vergiß mal deine R0ßhaarsocken in den Watstiefeln,tolle Mäuse-
kinderstube und toller Duft.

Alles ne Frage des Preises,was kann man bei ner Tasche 
oder Boxen  schon falsch machen? Das andere ist für 
Kinder allemal gut wenn man noch nicht weiß ob es 
eh nur ne Eintagsfliege ist.|bigeyes


----------



## sonstwer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi!

Ja, die Gewinde sind genormt.

Da passt jede normale Rutenauflage und jeder normale Bißanzeiger drauf.

LG,
frank


----------



## Reiti no.1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ja, die Gewinde sind genormt.
> 
> ...



dann werde ich mir das sicher holen, für 12 euro ist nichts kaputt.
Vielleicht gefällt mir es dann doch mit Rod Pod und ich besorge mir ein gutes, falls nicht tun die 12euro nicht weh


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Sicherlich ist Vieles nicht zu gebrauchen aber ich hatte früher mal eine kleine Angel von Schauen und Kaufen gehabt und das Ding war für den Preis wirklich super!
Es ist nicht immer alles Müll gerade für Anfänger... die geben evtl. viel Geld aus und schrotten nacher noch Teile ihrer Ausrüstung.


----------



## Kretzer83 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hole ich mir das Rod Pod.
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich nie eines kaufe, wegen dem Aufwand mitschleppen ect. Doch an einem See kann man nur vom Steck aus fischen, da wäre es praktisch.
> Meint ihr das Gewinde ist genormt das man vorne auch E-Bissanzeiger montieren kann


Ich hatte den Rod Pod auch mal.... ca 5 minuten lang. Der Absolute Mist!!
 Beim Zusammenschrauben sind schon ein paar Teile abgebrochen. Beim Anschrauben einer Lidl-Pipse (die sind wirklich gut) hat sich ein Innengewinde verabschiedet.
Wenn das Teil dann mal steht ist es total wacklig. Zieht man die Schraubverbindungen weiter zu brechen sie ab.

Zum Glück hat die Tante ihn dann ohne Murren zurückgenommen. Sie fragte nur: "is kaputt?" -> "ja"


Die Pipsen sind meiner Meinung nicht so gut wie die von Lidl. Eine Billigwathose hatte ich schon (Behr Ultra Light) sowas kommt mir wegen gesundheitlichen Bedenken nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Eichelfritte (15. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Also die Wathose werd ich mir mal zulegen. Wäre meine erste und 16€ um mal eine zu testen um zu gucken, ob ich überhaupt eine brauche, sind nicht viel Geld...


----------



## strawinski (16. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

wer Plunder kauft, kauft zweimal.....aber scheeen billig muß es sein


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



strawinski schrieb:


> wer Plunder kauft, kauft zweimal.....aber scheeen billig muß es sein



Das ist richtig aber die Spinnageltasche mitsam Köderboxen von Lidl ist von der Preis-Leistung das beste was der Markt hergibt, klingt komisch ist aber so. Ansonsten habe ich noch den Alu Dreibein von Lidl mit Rutenauflage, und das ist für die paar Kröten für die 10-20 mal Grundangeln am Rhein ideal und hält schon die dritte Saison. Und wenn Lidl die selbe Tasche wieder im Angebot hat, dann werde ich mir das dritte mal so eine Tasche kaufen weil die ihr Geld wert ist.

Soviel zu scheen billig, billig ist es nämlich nicht es ist eher Preiswert.


----------



## HRO1961 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

wie bei allem muss man eben aufpassen, was man kauft.

pauschalisierend zu behaupten, *alles* sei schrott, ist einfach falsch.

ich habe seit ca. 1 1/2 jahren die angeltasche inkl. köderboxen von lidl. sowohl die tasche als auch die boxen sind topqualität und der preis ist unschlagbar. ich ärgere mich, dass ich nicht direkt 3 stk geholt habe.......
mit anderen artikeln habe ichb persönlich keine erfahrung. mein nachbar ist zufrieden mit den neoprensocken 
unter 10 €. meine freundin hat sich neoprensocken für 
16,95 € vom markenhersteller gekauft. die waren nach dem 2. tragen im a....

gruss aus dem hansa-land


----------



## strawinski (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

da muß ich Dir recht geben, weil die lange Tasche habe ich auch schon 3 Jahre. Unschlagbar im Preis Leistungsverhältnis. die Knicklichter auch.


----------



## 1Fisherman (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr zwei der elektronischen Bissanzeiger geholt.
Trotz Minustemperaturen und Regen funktionieren beide noch einwandfrei!
Ich bezweifle zwar, dass sie so sensibel sind wie Delkims o.Ä., aber ich hatte mit denen weniger Probleme als zwei Kollegen, die Billigmodelle von D.A.M. verwenden.

Petri

editie Wathose hol ich mir wohl auch.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



strawinski schrieb:


> wer Plunder kauft, kauft zweimal.....aber scheeen billig muß es sein



...und wer clever ist, der kann das Gute von dem Plunder unterscheiden - & manchmal gibt es Gutes auch günstig!

...und es soll sogar Leute geben, die teuren Plunder im Fachhandel kaufen, weil sie keine Ahnung haben & auf die "Marken" reinfallen, die vieles nur mit ihren Logos bedrucken, was aus der gleichen Fabrik kommt!



Mit Pauschalisierungen sollte man sich dabei zurückhalten & eher mal auf das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis gucken, dass durchaus manchmal mehr als OK ist, bei diversen Discounter-Angeboten (nat. auch nicht bei allem, was dort angeboten wird! - aber das ist im "teuren" Segment im Fachgeschäft oft nicht anders!).

E.


----------



## siloaffe (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hey Männers 

Ab Donnerstag den 29.3. hat Lidl wieder Angelkram und die Spinntascche ist auch wieder dabei!!! 
P.s. die kann man auch das ganze Jahr über auf der Hp von Lidl bestellen

Bis denne Markus


----------



## strawinski (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ja aber wir sind uns ja alle einig, das ne Rute und Rolle beim Discounter nicht das wahre sind. 
Penny hat ca. 3000 Filialen. Wenn die bei irgendeinem Hersteller sagen wir für jeden Laden 5 ruten und Rollen bestellen sind das 15000 stück. Wenn das dann in China beim Noname Hersteller ist, kommt ein Preis raus, der wahrscheinlich unterirdisch gering ist. Ich glaube kaum das Namenhersteller sich im Discounter verramschen lassen. Ok, für den den das nicht juckt ist es ok. Damit fängt man ja auch, weil der Fisch nichts davon weiß ob man Balzer oder Noname hat. Gefangen ist gefangen.
Die meisten Angelläden wollen verständlicherweise ihre Ladenhüter auch loswerden oder sie müssen Absatzzahlen ihrer Lieferanten erfüllen.
Ich stütze mich da immer aufs Forum oder Kollegen vom Angelverein.
Man kann natürlich bestimmte Dingen wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wie Haken, Bleie etc. kaufen, weil, so günstig bekommt man sie draußen nicht.


----------



## sonstwer (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi!



strawinski schrieb:


> ... Penny hat ca. 3000 Filialen. Wenn die bei irgendeinem Hersteller sagen wir für jeden Laden 5 ruten und Rollen bestellen sind das 15000 stück. Wenn das dann in China beim Noname Hersteller ist, kommt ein Preis raus, der wahrscheinlich unterirdisch gering ist. Ich glaube kaum das Namenhersteller sich im Discounter verramschen lassen.
> ...



Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Hersteller Ihre Markenartikel unter anderen Pseudonymen Namen im Billigsektor "verramschen"! 
Gerade im Angelbereich sind es nur nicht die neuesten Modelle, sondern Erzeugnisee, die vor einigen Jahren als Markenartikel ein Renner waren.

Ich selber habe die Erfahrung in der Lebensmittelindustrie gemacht und weiß daher, daß die "Markenprodukte" in vielen Fällen nicht die Herstellungskosten decken, sondern die großen Verkaufszahlen im "NoName"-Bereich.

Warum sollte es im Angelbereich anders sein?

Denk mal an die Lidl-Tasche, die man an so vielen Gewässern sieht. Das gleiche Modell gibt es auch als Marke für den drei bis fünffachen Preis.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Lidlversion vom selben Hersteller stammt, denn ich habe beide miteinander verglichen.

Du selbst hast die Verkaufszahlen angesprochen. Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob man 1000 Artikel für ne Marke im Fachladen produziert, oder 100 000 identische Artikel für den Discountverkauf.

Das trifft natürlich nicht auf alles zu, was in zwei Preisklassen angeboten wird. Oft befinden sich auch Ausschußproduktionen darunter, die gilt es einfach zu erkennen und zu meiden.
Mein Beispiel dafür ist ein Angelrucksack mit integriertem Hocker von einer Namhaften Firma. Den gab es für 10€ (!) zu kaufen.
Hat man ihn aber das erste mal vollgepackt aufgesetzt, merkte man, daß der Hocker falsch herum angenäht war.
Das Material dagegen war Top. Da gabs für mich nur eines:
Den Hocker abtrennen und richtig herum wieder annähen, oder vorne drauf schnallen. Jetzt hab ich den Rucksack schon seit drei Jahren in Benutzung! 

Nicht alles, was billig ist, ist "Schrott". Manchmal hat es nur kleine Fehler, manchmal ist es nur ein altes Modell, neu aufgelegt.
Manchmal ist es aber auch wirklich Schrott, das muß ich zugeben. 

LG,
frank


----------



## ernie1973 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

...man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass ein hoher Preis & eine Marke ALLEINE noch keine Garantie für Qualität sind.

Viele meinen aber, sie hätten alles richtig gemacht, weil sie extrem teure Produkte kaufen - oft geht die Rechnung auf - aber eben nicht immer!

Die Kunst ist es, die Dinge zu finden, die ihren Preis auch wert sind!

Das kann mal im Billigsegment klappen - oder eben im teurem - aber nur, weil man teuer kauft, kauft man noch lange nicht gut!



E.


----------



## schmierlappen (18. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

die elektr. bissanzeiger von lidl sind super....habe die immer mit am wasser gehabt bis ich mir das funkset geholt habe und nehme die immer noch zum forellenangeln mit...die laufen bei wind und wetter....und das für 9,99!!!

lg

lappen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

War heute im Penny. Die Bissanzeiger waren schon vegriffen. 

Die Tasche konnte ich befingern: Der Tragegurt ist zu kurz und somit scheidet die Tasche schon mal aus. Auch die Boxen scheinen nicht sehr stabil zu sein, die Aufteilung ist unpraktisch und sie sind vermutlich nich Twisterfest (zumindest befindet sich kein Siegel auf den Boxen).


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Das ist übrigens ne ganz normale Masche von Herstellern um den gesamten "Sektor" abzudecken bzw optimal abzuschröpfen.

Ich designe ein Produkt und verkaufe dieses erstmal für viel Knete im Fachmarkt um den Kreis der "hauptsache neu" und "hauptsache modern" abzugrasen. Danach wird gleiches Produkt für sukzessive weniger Knete für den preisorientierten Käufer angeboten.

"skimming pricing" nennt man das.


----------



## Downbeat (19. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Heute schon, bei uns gibt`s die Sachen erst ab Donnerstag

Übrigens das Blei&Wirbel Sortiment hab ich letztens auf `ner Messe für einen Euro mitgenommen, Fazit Blei OK, aber Finger von den Wirbeln(!).
Hab die in die Hand genommen zweimal gedreht und schon war der erste Wirbel gebrochen.


----------



## Bauergiesen (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Und hat sich schon einmal jemand die Ruten angeguckt bzw. in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Zander70 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Bis jetzt noch nicht, schaue mir das aber in der Mittagspause mal kurz an.

Ich denke aber ist dasselbe wie jedes Jahr. 
Klar, fischen und Fische damit fangen kann man und wer damit zufrieden ist warum nicht ?!? 
Was das Zubehör von den Discountern betrifft...hatte nen Dreibein von Aldi für nen Zehner und das war bis zum letzten Einsatz in Ordnung, hatte immerhin drei Jahre seinen Dienst erfüllt und so günstig kriegt man es selbst nicht bei Askari, nur leider dieses Jahr nicht im Sortiment :c
Die Sortiment-Boxen sind wie immer nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Bauergiesen (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich werde auch in der Mittagspause mal kurz vorbeifahren.
Bin mal gespannt was mich zu den Preisen erwartet


----------



## sonstwer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi!

Hab sie mir heute früh mal angesehen.
Sind alles Teleruten aus Glasfaser.
Glasfaserruten sind ja allgemein recht stabil, aber sie sind auch schwer.
Zum Spinnen würde ich sie nicht nehmen. 
Zum Ansitzen sind die Ruten doch recht gut zu gebrauchen.
Die Verarbeitung ist allerdings von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich, also nicht einfach zugreifen, sondern genau hingucken und dann entscheiden.
Zur Aktion der Ruten kann ich nix sagen, um die auszuziehen und zu testen wars zu voll im Laden.
Ich denke aber, daß die entweder Bretthart oder ziemlich weich sind.

Die Rollen machen auch nen ganz guten Eindruck, allerdings hätte ich sie mir ne Nummer größer gewünscht.

Der Kescher, und das hat mich dann doch erstaunt, hat diesmal kein Kunstoffschloß und macht nen guten und stabilen Eindruck. 

Bis dann.
LG,
frank


----------



## Bauergiesen (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Angeblich soll auch eine Steckrute dabei sein.
Kannst du etwas zu den Zubehörboxen sagen?


----------



## sonstwer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi!

Ne Steckrute hab ich nicht gesehen. Kann aber daran liegen, daß ich hier nur nen kleinen Penny-Markt habe.

Zu den Zubehörboxen kann ich dir nur sagen, daß es sich meistens nicht lohnt, die zu kaufen.
Nach meiner Erfahrung aus früheren Jahren laufen die Spinner nicht wirklich gut.
Die Gummifische sind ziemlich steif.
Oft sind Dinge mit drin, die man nicht wirklich braucht oder brauchen kann. Eine Hakenlösezange die rostet, z.B.
Die Posen sollte man nicht im selben Kasten haben wie die GuFis, sonst lösen sie sich auf. 
Die Grundbleie sind alle zu klein, die Klemmbleie sind eher fürs ganz schwere Posenangeln geeignet.
Nen "Fischtöter" muß man sich nicht kaufen, der wächst an jedem Baum und der Rutenhalter zum in die Erde stecken ist bei mir damals beim zweiten Einsatz abgebrochen. 

Mein Fazit: Die Kleinteile sollte man sich lieber bei direkten Bedarf einzeln im Fachhandel holen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Slacher (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Da ist auch ne Spinnsteckrute dabei habe aber die Finger von gelassen. Die Freilaufrollen scheinen ganz ok zu sein. Zubehör ist wie erwartet nicht so dolle.
Lg
Thomas


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Bei den Freilaufrollen solltet Ihr euch an das halten was User SONSTWER mir pers. mal sagte (wir kennen uns) ... Die bei LIDL (da ab 29.03. im Angebot) machen nen besseren Eindruck. Wartet einfach die paar Tage noch ab.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Zander70 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

So, habe es mir auch mal angeschaut. Die Ruten inkl. Rolle naja...nicht so doll.
Der Kescher (wie erwähnt) ist dieses Jahr verbessert worden und zum Spinnfischen oder beim Forlellenangeln sicherlich ein guter Begleiter. Die Freilaufrollen machen auch einen guten Eindruck, aber auch meines Erachtens etwas zu klein. 
War überwiegend wegen dem kleinen Rod-Pod dort, kurz ausgepackt, angeschaut, wieder eingepackt aber nicht gekauft.
Schien mir nicht gerade einen stabilen Eindruck zu machen.
Nochmal zu den Zubehörboxen...ich sage nur Finger weg. Darin ist dasselbe Material wie in den letzten Jahren, also eher wirklich low cost. Die vorhandenen Posen sind wie immer aus Vollplastik und zu den Spinnern oder den Gufis hat "sonstwer" schon sein Statement abgegeben, was ich voll und ganz bestätigen kann |supergri


----------



## fenmaus (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ne Steckrute hab ich nicht gesehen. Kann aber daran liegen, daß ich hier nur nen kleinen Penny-Markt habe.

Zu den Zubehörboxen kann ich dir nur sagen, daß es sich meistens nicht lohnt, die zu kaufen.
Nach meiner Erfahrung aus früheren Jahren laufen die Spinner nicht wirklich gut.
Die Gummifische sind ziemlich steif.
Oft sind Dinge mit drin, die man nicht wirklich braucht oder brauchen kann. Eine Hakenlösezange die rostet, z.B.
Die Posen sollte man nicht im selben Kasten haben wie die GuFis, sonst lösen sie sich auf. 
Die Grundbleie sind alle zu klein, die Klemmbleie sind eher fürs ganz schwere Posenangeln geeignet.
Nen "Fischtöter" muß man sich nicht kaufen, der wächst an jedem Baum und der Rutenhalter zum in die Erde stecken ist bei mir damals beim zweiten Einsatz abgebrochen. 

Mein Fazit: Die Kleinteile sollte man sich lieber bei direkten Bedarf einzeln im Fachhandel holen.

LG,
frank
_*Ich gebe dir recht zur deiner Meinung im Bereich Angelbedarf, Handwerkzeuge und eigentlich alles was mit Lebensmittel nichts zu tun hat gehört nicht in diese Großmärkte.*_|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
_*Oder habt ihr schon mal in diesen Großmärkten  auch was zum Angelbereich gehört,, Lebendköder z.B. Würmer, Maden angeboten bekommen"|pfisch: und wenn man diese Lebendköder zum Angeln braucht, dann ist auch wieder der Angelfachhandel an erster Stelle und der Lebensmittel-Großmarkt mit seinen no-name Angeboten egal welcher Bereich ob Zubehör zum Fischen oder fürs Handwerk wieder vergessen.|kopfkrat
PS. was macht ihr mit eueren Geräten die defekt ist;+, dann geht man in den Fachhandel und die sollen dann kostenlos wunder wirken und dass am besten gleich gestern(ich kenne dies genügend aus Erfahrung, aber ein guter Fachhändler wird bestimmt, dass beste für seine Kunden daraus machen ohne dir gleich was verkaufen zu wollen.:a:s

*_


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*



> _Ich gebe dir recht zur deiner Meinung im Bereich Angelbedarf, Handwerkzeuge und eigentlich alles was mit Lebensmittel nichts zu tun hat gehört nicht in diese Großmärkte.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> __Oder habt ihr schon mal in diesen Großmärkten auch was zum Angelbereich gehört,, Lebendköder z.B. Würmer, Maden angeboten bekommen"|pfisch: und wenn man diese Lebendköder zum Angeln braucht, dann ist auch wieder der Angelfachhandel an erster Stelle und der Lebensmittel-Großmarkt mit seinen no-name Angeboten egal welcher Bereich ob Zubehör zum Fischen oder fürs Handwerk wieder vergessen.|kopfkrat
> PS. was macht ihr mit eueren Geräten die defekt ist;+, dann geht man in den Fachhandel und die sollen dann kostenlos wunder wirken und dass am besten gleich gestern(ich kenne dies genügend aus Erfahrung, aber ein guter Fachhändler wird bestimmt, dass beste für seine Kunden daraus machen ohne dir gleich was verkaufen zu wollen_


 
Auf welchem Kreuzzug bist Du denn gerade? 
Wenn Du da nicht einkaufen willst, dann lass es doch. Und wenn Du noch so viel wie Rumpelstilzchen ums Feuer herumtanzt, ändert das wohl auch nichts daran, dass viele andere da einkaufen.

Die Leier mit den Lebendködern ist doch auch immer die gleiche - ich habe noch keinen Händler erlebt, der mir keine verkaufen wollte, nur weil ich nicht gleichzeitig bei ihm Großgerät gekauft habe. Nebenbei sind viele Gerätehändler so schlecht sortiert, dass ich auch gleich beim Discounter einkaufen könnte.

Ich selbst kaufe zwar auch keine keine Angelsachen bei den Discountern, aber wer mag, der soll es doch gerne tun, solange das P/L-Verhältnis für sie stimmt.

Defekt, was dann? Ganz einfach, dann gehe ich mit meinem Einkaufszettel und meiner Ware zurück zum Discounter und gebe die defekte Ware zurück. Im gegenzug erhalte ich dort mein Geld wieder. Bei Penny geht das bis zu 3 Jahren. Versuch das mal einem Angelgerätehändler zu erklären.

BTW: wozu muss man eigentlich alles in übergroß, fett und in dieser häßlichen Farbe schreiben?


----------



## carpHunter.. (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Finde das ist ein Thema über das sich streiten lässt.
Habe mir so ein Discounter Set vor Jahren einmal gekauft und muss sagen das wirklich haken, blinker und solches zeug echter schrott sind..
Bin aber der Meinnung, dass man gewisse Posen, Schrotblei oder ähnliches durchaus benutzen kann.
Jeder muss es selbst eintscheiden, nur wem sein Hobby echt was wert ist, zahlt lieber ein Paar Euro mehr beim Fachhändler und hat was echt vernünftiges, wobei ich dazu auch wieder sagen muss, dass es beim Fachhändler auch Schrott gibt. Und das Discounter keine Lebendköder wie Maden etc anbieten, dürfte ja allein schon dadurch verständlich sein, dass drum herum Lebensmittel für Menschen stehen oder wollt ihr euer Grillfleisch aus einer Kühltheke nehmen, wo neben an eine große Box mit lauter leicht verpacktem Krabbelzeugs steht, welches möglicherweise schon den Weg nach draußen in Richtung Grillfleisch gefunden hat ?!


----------



## ein Angler (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hi 
Ich finde die Angebote auf jeden Fall interessant. Denn die Preise bekommt kein Dealer hin und somit immer eine Alternative, eigentlich für jeden. Ich kenne Norwegen Angler die ihre Schnur bei Lidl gekauft haben und sehr zufrieden sind. Forellenangler ebenso und absolut Preiswert für Anfänger von daher sollten mal alle pessiemisten ruhig Blut bewahren. Ausser es sind Dealer . Und ausserdem was spricht dagegen sich eine Komplettangel für 10 Euro zu kaufen die mal im Boot bleiben kann oder im Kofferraum ihr Leben fristet. Meine kleine Meinung dazu.
Andreas


----------



## wusel345 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich war eben im Pennymarkt und bin auch an dern Tischen mit den Angelsachen vorbei gekommen. Da kam mir die Galle hoch! Es lagen Ruten ausgepackt und ausgezogen zwischen den Tischen, verkeilt und verheddert. Schnur von der Rolle gerissen! MUSS DAS SEIN? Entweder es waren ... (das Wort nenne ich nicht) oder es waren "Kollegen" von uns, die ihren Unmut über die Sachen so zum Ausdruck brachten. 

Selbst bei Low cost-Angeboten packe ich, nach in Augenscheinnahme, die Sachen wieder so ein, wie ich sie vorgefunden habe. Alles andere ist einfach nur ...#q

Da ich zwei Ruten wieder zusammengeschoben und verpackt habe (so bin ich eben) nahm ich sie direkt mal unter die Lupe. Trotz "Billigkram" für einen Gelegenheitsangler gar nicht mal so übel. Die Ruten, die ich gesehen habe waren sauber verarbeitet. Ok, Fieberglas, aber was solls. Damit habe ich auch angefangen und für den Preis kannst nicht meckern. Aber es fehlt halt der Markenname, der eine Rute erst zum einzig wahren Fischfanggerät macht.


----------



## locha18 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

ich will meinen senf auch mal dazu abgeben...

ich habe mir mal ne freilaufrolle gekauft bei lidl und ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zu frieden damit.... die angeltasche mit kästen habe ich mir damals auch im lidl gekauf und die hällt schon seit mehreren jahren und war viel günstiger als die asm laden.... schnur kaufe ich auch öffter dort oder knicklichter.... für anfänger oder gelegenheitsangler die nicht auf 20kg karpfen aus sind reicht dieses allemale...


----------



## Carpmario (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ich möchte auch mal meine Meinung hier sagen bzw schreiben...
Leute was haben die ganzen (Profis) denn früher gemacht wo es noch kein (Shimano,Penn,Brichi,Balzer) gab. haben doch auch ihre Fangerfolge gehabt und das nicht zu knapp. Habe selbst auch Markenwre aber kann nicht sagen das es besser fängt. Wichtig an dem ganzen ist doch der Umgang mit dem Zubehör. Man kann auch ne Shimano Rute bzw Rolle kaputt bekommen.

Soo jetzt habe ich mal meine Meinung gesagt.

MfG Carpmario


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Oh Oh - PENN und Balzer sind aber schon sehr lange am Markt. So alt sind viele der AB-Mitglieder gar nicht.

Aber sonst gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## Carpmario (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Ja das weiß ich wegen den Mitgliedern. Aber wenn man mal so von früher hört...


----------



## 42er barsch (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

hi,
ich habe mir die sachen bei penny heute auch mal angesehen und bin der meinung das  durchaus brauchbare sachen dabei sind.
wenn ein angelanfänger mit kleinem geldbeutel und einem erfahrenen berater dort seine erstausstattung ersteht wird er sicher mit spass seinem hobby nachgehen können.
ob dieser nun denn weiter bei discountern kauft oder irgendwann auf marke,sei es tackle-dealer oder i-net, umsteigt steht ausser frage.

mal davon abgesehen kann das eine oder andere gar nicht so mies sein denn ich versuche jetzt seit drei jahren so eine künstködertasche mit boxen von lidl zu bekommen und hatte bisher keinen chance ( ich armer berufstätiger ).
selbst als diese von ein zum anderen jahr um fünf euros teurer wurde hatte ich kein glück.
mal sehen obs nächste woche klappt.

gruss


----------



## Gizzmo (22. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

@42er barsch: Mal ein Tip der aber auch schon angesprochen wurde. Du kannst den ganzen Kram auch online bestellen.

greetz


----------



## Niume (24. März 2012)

*AW: Penny Markt Angelzubehör*

Hab im Winter einen Wobbler als Weihnachtsbaum in den Baum gehängt deswegen hab ich mir auch die Watthose gekauft.
15 € für einen neuen Wobbler oder 16 € für die Watthose und den alten Wobbler retten? 
Da fiel mir die Entscheidung leicht ^^


----------

